# breeding convicts to feed to the rbp



## mike65 (Sep 12, 2004)

i want to save money so i was wondering if it was ok to breed convicts in a seperate tank and feed the rbp the fry would the convicts do good in a 10 gallon? and how big do they have to be to breed and how long will it take em to grow before i can use em as feeders and is convicts safer to use then ordinary feeders?


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

thats perfectly fine

lots of people already do that, a 20g would be better tho
they start breeding very early,not sure wut size

just put them fryin wen there the size u want

there safer cuz u no they dont have diseases


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Would you need a filter and everything for the breeding tank as well?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Convicts can take a while to grow to a feedable size. Around 2 or 3 months to grow nearly an inch. I have tried breeding feeder convicts in a 29 gallon only to get frustrated about their slow growth and extreamly hunger. You wind up spending alot of time and alot of money growing them to a decent size and IMO its not worth it.


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

i dunno, im tryin this for the first time right now! in fact today i bought 4 mature convict to put in a 50 gallon tank...apparently all u need is a steady high temp. and some clay flowerpots a breedin pair or 2 and then add water! voila fry, if not as feeder a cool experiment!


----------

